# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Blood Bowl pitch

## Rythal

So recently my uncle told me about this "amazing" board game that has been out for like 20 years (well before my time). anyways, after four or five games as humans, he convinced me to drop $60 on a team of my own (skaven). I also decided to have a go at making my own pitch. I still need to add the endzones, and Im not sure what I'll add on the sidelines yet...

----------


## NeonKnight

WELCOME TO BLOOD BOWL!

I personally have three teams, and If you are interested in checking out my teams, (and my less than Stellar Season Records, ciick on their links)

KHEMRI: Team Loot-n-Rob'Em
LiIZAFRDMEN: Liccalottapus
HUMANL Sisters of No Mercy

My current team is the Sisters of No Mercy (you can even check out the 'player pics', but they could be deemed NSFW  :Wink: )

Finally, I too made a Pitch(never printed out though  :Frown: ) http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...ight=bloodbowl

----------


## Rythal

hehe, I thought there might be a few bb players on this forum  :Razz: 

we're just in pre season atm, (no perma deaths yet), and I'm at 2Wins, 1 loss, and 1 tie  :Very Happy:

----------


## timallen

I've heard of the game, but never seen or played it.  Was it just a miniatures game?

----------


## Rythal

there was also a video game that came out in 2009 I think, havent played it though, so I don't know much about it.

----------


## mearrin69

Never played it but it always looked pretty cool. I have several pounds of GW minis, of course...just no Blood Bowl-specific.

@NeonKnight: I loved the Sisters of No Mercy players' names. And...lol at Liccalottapus. I'll check out the player pics.
M

----------


## Clercon

Nice map.

Regarding the mentioned computergame I must say it is a blast. Especially if you like me lives in a place with no BB gamers close by. In the end of this month they're realising a new version of the game with 20 races included (only chaos dwarves missing).

Good luck with the map and your gaming :-)

----------


## Hydeyulse

What I*read*I really liked it.*Thank you for*your information!

----------


## jkat718

> What I*read*I really liked it.*Thank you for*your information!


What's with*the asterisks*in your*post?  :Razz: 

In regards to the project, this sounds like a lot of fun. Keep us posted!

----------

